# Ψυχοδραστικές ουσίες - Εξαρτήσεις > Εξάρτηση από Αλκοόλ, Τζόγο >  ΑΛΚΟΟΛ ΚΑΙ ΠΩΣ ΤΟ ΞΕΚΙΝΗΣΑ

## RAFAELA CARRA

ΒΑΣΙΚΑ ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΣΑΣ .ΓΕΝΝΗΘΗΚΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΠΟΤΟ ΚΑΘΩΣ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΤΑ 9 ΜΟΥ ΘΥΜΑΜΑΙ

----------


## Instant

Άρχιζε να πίνεις καφέδες αλλά με μέτρο. Πιές ένα το πρωί και ένα το μεσημέρι για παράδειγμα. Καλύτερα ζεστό καφέ η φρέντο καπουτσίνο τον οποίο θα έχουν ζεστάνει από πρίν προτού βάλουν παγάκια.

----------


## RAFAELA CARRA

Ειχα γραψει και κατι αλλα αλλα δε μπορεσα να τα βγαλω.. Συγγνωμη αλλα παιζουν ρολο τα παγακια΄

----------


## axl100

Αν εισαι αλκοολικη ισως χρειατεις αντικαταθλιπτικα, θα πρεπει να πας σε γιατρο.

----------


## RAFAELA CARRA

Λεφτα για γιατρο δεν υπαρχουν...ασε που ειμαι και κατα των αντικαταθλιπτικων και λυπων ψυχοφαρμακων....το καλο ομωσ ειναι οτι μεχρι τωρα δεν το εχει υποπτευθει κανενα ατομο του περιβαλλοντοσ μου[εκτοσ απο το πρωην αφεντικο μου και μιας ''φιλης'' που με ξεφτιλησε στις σπουδες].

----------


## Joann

Kαλά κάνεις και είσαι κατά των αντικαταθλιπτικών και των ψυχοφαρμάκων.
Oμάδες αυτοβοήθειας, όπως αυτό, έχεις σκεφτεί;
http://www.aa-greece.gr/grkmain.htm

----------


## RAFAELA CARRA

Σ'ευχαριστω για την ιδεα που μου εδωσες..θα το ψαξω καλυτερα..απλα ειμαι απογοητευμενη και απο το γεγονος οτι οι περισοτεροι ανθρωποι ενω παριστανουν τουσ ανοιχτομυαλους οταν μαθουν οτι καποιοσ γνωστος η φιλος αντιμετωπιζει ενα τετοιου ειδους προβλημα τον κραζουν.

----------


## Θεοφανία

> Σ'ευχαριστω για την ιδεα που μου εδωσες..θα το ψαξω καλυτερα..απλα ειμαι απογοητευμενη και απο το γεγονος οτι οι περισοτεροι ανθρωποι ενω παριστανουν τουσ ανοιχτομυαλους οταν μαθουν οτι καποιοσ γνωστος η φιλος αντιμετωπιζει ενα τετοιου ειδους προβλημα τον κραζουν.


...σκέψου λοιπόν πως εδώ δεν έχεις κανένα φίλο και γνωστό και μπορείς να μιλήσεις ελεύθερα, γιατί το πρώτο σου ποστ ήταν εντελώς ακαταλαβίστικο....:)

----------


## RAFAELA CARRA

Θεοφανια εχεις απολυτο δικιο...Λοιπον οι ιστορια μου ξεκιναει απο τοτε που θυμαμαι τον εαυτο μου κ εβλεπα τον πατερα μου μεθυσμενο να καθεται σε μια καρεκλα τησ κουζινας και να βριζει καμια φορα εμενα και τη μητερα μου.οι μπυρες και οι ρετσινες πανω στον παγκο σαν στρατιωτακια...μαλιστα εφτασε στο σημειο να τον διωξουν και απο την δουλεια του...αυτα μεχρι τα 9 μου χρονια γιατι πηρε την αποφαση και εκοψε το ποτο τελειως.και μονοσ.βεβαια αργοτερα καταλαβα οτι για την μπρουταλ συμπεριφορα του δεν εφταιγε μονο το ποτο αλλα κ η προβληματικη του ιδιοσυγκρασια...παυση 8 χρονων γιατι μετα στα 17 μου αρχιζω σταδιακα και πινω ωσπου ολο αυτο εξελιχθηκε σε προβλημα...ψεμματα ντροπη κενα μνημης ξεφτιλα ono night stands[παλι ξεφτιλα]εμετοι ναυτιεσ τρεκλισμα.τελικα το ποτο ειναι πολυ υπουλο γιατι μπορεισ να το βρεισ παντου.Αν γυρισω λιγο πιο πισω θα δω οτι το ξεκινησα για να ειμαι αυτο που λενε η ψυχη τησ παρεας γιατι απο τη φυση μου ειμαι καπωσ ντροπαλη κ το αλκοολ κατα καποιον τροπο με απελευθερωνει.Αυτα.

----------


## Θεοφανία

...συμφωνω πως το ποτό σε βοηθά να είσαι πιο άνετη, να λειτουργείς πιο ελεύθερα, να κατακτάς περισσότερο κόσμο κοινωνικά γιατί σου αποβάλλει τη ντροπή σου να εκφραστείς....ΑΛΛΑ...τι σχέση έχουν όλα αυτά με το τρέκλισμα τους εμετούς, τις ναυτίες?
Θέλω να σου πω με αυτό ή μάλλον να σε ρωτήσω γιατι δεν σταματάς εκεί που είσαι καλά και έχεις το παιχνίδι στα χέρια σου και συνεχίζεις φτάνοντας στα υπόλοιπα?

----------


## Joann

> Σ'ευχαριστω για την ιδεα που μου εδωσες..θα το ψαξω καλυτερα..απλα ειμαι απογοητευμενη και απο το γεγονος οτι οι περισοτεροι ανθρωποι ενω παριστανουν τουσ ανοιχτομυαλους οταν μαθουν οτι καποιοσ γνωστος η φιλος αντιμετωπιζει ενα τετοιου ειδους προβλημα τον κραζουν.


Έχοντας παρακολουθήσει κάποιες εκπομπές στην τηλεόραση του Σταύρου Θεοδωράκη, στους Πρωταγωνιστές,
πάνω στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα
είδα και επώνυμους και ανώνυμους να μιλάνε εντελώς ανοιχτά και θεώρησα ότι κάνουν πολύ καλή δουλειά
κι ότι αξίζει τον κόπο.
Και πιστεύω πως αφού οι υποτιθέμενοι "ανοιχτόμυαλοι" κράζουν ανθρώπους με το συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα
-και όχι μόνο- μόνο οι ομάδες αυτοβοήθειας, με ανθρώπους που αντιμετωπίζουν το ίδιο πρόβλημα
και άλλους που το ξεπέρασαν μέσα απ' αυτές τις ομάδες 
μπορούν να βοηθήσουν κάποιον να βρει τον εαυτό του
και τη χαμένη του αυτοπεποίθηση.

----------


## RAFAELA CARRA

αυτη ακριβωσ ειναι και η διαφορα μεταξυ ενοσ αλκοολικου και ενοσ απλου ανθρωπου.Ενας ανθρωποσ χωρις αυτο το προβλημα ξερει τα ορια του και μπορει να σταματησει.Ενω αντιθετα ενασ αλκοολικος παλι βεβαια κσερει τα ι=ορια του αλλα δε μπορει να σταματησει.Ο οργανισμοσ του κατα καποιον τροπο ζηταει ολο και μεγαλυτερεσ ποσοτητεσ αλκοολ.μετα το πιοτο γινεται καθημερινοτητα.Για παραδειγμα σε αλλουσ φαινεται αδιανοητο να εχουν μαθημα κ να πιουν πριν αλλα εχει τυχη να εχω κατεβασει πριν μια μπουκαλα τζιν και η καθηγητρια να μην εχει καταλαβει τιποτα[και καλα μπορω να σκεφτομαι με διαυγεια].Joann συμφωνω μαζι σου αλλα επειδη τυγχανει να εχω δει και εγω τη συγκεκριμενη εκπομπη τα περισσοτερα ατομα που μιλησαν ειχαν ηδη αποτοξινωθει και δυστηχως ο πιο πολυσ κοσμοσ στον πρωην αλκοολικο η τοξικομανη λεει''μπραβο τι μαγκασ που εισαι και τα καταφερεσ'' ενω στον μεθυσμενο η σε αυτον που εχει παρει μολισ τη δοση του δε δειχνουν ουτε ιχνοσ αωθρωπιασ.

----------


## Θεοφανία

> αυτη ακριβωσ ειναι και η διαφορα μεταξυ ενοσ αλκοολικου και ενοσ απλου ανθρωπου.Ενας ανθρωποσ χωρις αυτο το προβλημα ξερει τα ορια του και μπορει να σταματησει.Ενω αντιθετα ενασ αλκοολικος παλι βεβαια κσερει τα ι=ορια του αλλα δε μπορει να σταματησει.Ο οργανισμοσ του κατα καποιον τροπο ζηταει ολο και μεγαλυτερεσ ποσοτητεσ αλκοολ.μετα το πιοτο γινεται καθημερινοτητα.Για παραδειγμα σε αλλουσ φαινεται αδιανοητο να εχουν μαθημα κ να πιουν πριν αλλα εχει τυχη να εχω κατεβασει πριν μια μπουκαλα τζιν και η καθηγητρια να μην εχει καταλαβει τιποτα[και καλα μπορω να σκεφτομαι με διαυγεια].Joann συμφωνω μαζι σου αλλα επειδη τυγχανει να εχω δει και εγω τη συγκεκριμενη εκπομπη τα περισσοτερα ατομα που μιλησαν ειχαν ηδη αποτοξινωθει και δυστηχως ο πιο πολυσ κοσμοσ στον πρωην αλκοολικο η τοξικομανη λεει''μπραβο τι μαγκασ που εισαι και τα καταφερεσ'' ενω στον μεθυσμενο η σε αυτον που εχει παρει μολισ τη δοση του δε δειχνουν ουτε ιχνοσ αωθρωπιασ.



πρεπει να ζητήσεις βοήθεια, μη σκέφτεσαι τον κοσμο και μλκιες.
Πόσο χρονών είσαι>?

----------


## RAFAELA CARRA

20 χρονων ειμαι.Αλλα η ηλικια δε παιζει ρολο κατα τη γνωμη μου σε εν ατετοιο προβλημα..προσ το παρον δε μπορω να ζητησω βοηθεια γιατι ζω σε μια επαρχιακη πολη και δεν εχω και την οικονομικη ευχερεια γιατι εδω και 4 μηνεσ δε δουλεβω.

----------


## Θεοφανία

> 20 χρονων ειμαι.Αλλα η ηλικια δε παιζει ρολο κατα τη γνωμη μου σε εν ατετοιο προβλημα..προσ το παρον δε μπορω να ζητησω βοηθεια γιατι ζω σε μια επαρχιακη πολη και δεν εχω και την οικονομικη ευχερεια γιατι εδω και 4 μηνεσ δε δουλεβω.


...ραφαέλα, (άλλαξε το νικ σου όταν μπορείς)...δεν είσαι αλκοολική, απελπισμένη είσαι και δυστυχισμένη.
Είσαι πολύ μικρή για να περνάς τέτοια κατάσταση. Βρες ένα τρόπο να μιλήσεις με έναν ψυχολόγο.

----------


## Joann

Aν είσαι σε επαρχιακή πόλη, είναι λίγο πιο περίπλοκα τα πράγματα, 
γιατί είναι στενός ο κύκλος, πολύ κουτσομπολιό
και θα πρέπει να προσέχεις να μην εκτίθεσαι, γιατί ίσως η έκθεση σου δημιουργεί πρόβλημα στην εύρεση δουλειάς
και όχι μόνο...
Όμως το πιο σημαντικό απ' όλα, αφού πιστεύεις ότι υπάρχει πρόβλημα -αν υπάρχει-
είναι να δραστηριοποιηθείς για να σταματήσεις το πρόβλημα
και να προστατέψεις τη σωματική και ψυχική σου υγεία.

----------


## RAFAELA CARRA

Αν δεν υπηρχε δε θα εμπαινα εδω μεσα.Α Θεοφανια γιατι να το αλλαξω΄

----------


## Θεοφανία

> Αν δεν υπηρχε δε θα εμπαινα εδω μεσα.Α Θεοφανια γιατι να το αλλαξω΄



...δεν καταλαβα...ποιο να αλλάξεις?

----------


## RAFAELA CARRA

Το nickname ντε.

----------


## Θεοφανία

> Το nickname ντε.


χαχαχα...γιατί είναι κάπως..:ΡΡΡΡ

----------


## RAFAELA CARRA

χαχαχαχα...Υπαρχουν και χειροτερα.

----------

